# Bear River



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Went fishing down to the Bear River yesterday and today and yester day I caught 8 smallies all around 12inch a blugill and a 16inch walleye. today I went fishing with a friend and caught 2 smallies a 3 channel catfish and 2 walleye 1 was 18inch and the other was 24inch.


----------



## firemanroot (Dec 10, 2007)

I never fished the Bear River. It sounds good. Where on the Bear were you fishing?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

If you know where the old Hampton Ford Barn Is it was near there.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Super! Thanks for the info. I didn't realize the walleye went that far down stream from the dam. That is nice to know.

I was way out by the refuge and had a very nice cat on, using carp gut and a #8 circle hook. We did manage to bring home a 6 pound cat. I think we could have caught a limit of small cats, because they were tailing all over the place.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

What town area about is this? I had a buddy that wanted to possibly head up that way as Ive heard a rumor or two about the cats being big and plentiful up that way.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

if this is to me then north of tremonton i bet u could catch them their also is walleyes in the canal system down by bear river if I were you I'd go up to Cutler Dam they seem to be bigger up there


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice sounds like some big walleye.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Super! Thanks for the info. I didn't realize the walleye went that far down stream from the dam. That is nice to know.
> 
> I was way out by the refuge and had a very nice cat on, using carp gut and a #8 circle hook. We did manage to bring home a 6 pound cat. I think we could have caught a limit of small cats, because they were tailing all over the place.


Off the subject a little but, what part of the gut is suitable as bait?


----------



## Fatty (Apr 28, 2008)

I fished the the Bear River a few days ago, too. I caught 7 or eight small channel cats. I missed something big (a few pounds, maybe? that's big for me), though. Whatever it was, I like to think it was a cat, took my bait, and I had him hooked for a little while. He surface a time or two, and in my determination to muscle him in, the #@$% hook popped out of his mouth and flew all the way back past me on the shore. Sonofagun.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

> Off the subject a little but, what part of the gut is suitable as bait?


All of it except the air bladder. The bigger the gob on the hook, the better the chance of catching a humongous cat.


----------

